# Prolapsed Penis



## Maggie3fan

I have a small tort, 4 lbs. he spends his days outside and his nights in the house. So I hold him at least twice a day, and while carrying him I rub and talk to him, point being I see all of him daily. So I bring him in, he's fine. Later I go in to turn off his basking light, his whole penis is out, camera batteries dead, he is urinating clear fluid.. This morning, his penis is mostly in, there's a golf ball sized thing hanging out his cloaca. Oh crap, so I soak him, and after abt 20 minutes I try to gentle push it back in. Just now it went in, but the tort is not acting like himself at all. He's in his shell w/closed eyes. Oh my, I think he's dying


----------



## method89

How old is he? maybe just coming into his own?


----------



## Bee62

I would soak him. Only my idea because warm water is always beneful for sick tortoises. Good luck.


----------



## Maggie3fan

method89 said:


> How old is he? maybe just coming into his own?


He's between 15 and 20. wow, I had forgotten that, he's always been a quiet easy keeper but for maybe the past 6 months he's been eating more and being really noisy in his tort table. Yes, he soaked for about an hour, I think he's dying. 
It went back in and came out some. He's refusing food even tho this is when he usually eats. Right now stuff is in...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Aww hope everything wrks out.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I have no expert suggestions i suck


----------



## KronksMom

Oh no. I wish I had something helpful to say. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

When a tortoise has a stone we don't usually know about it until the stone is big enough to cause problems. I hope that's not what it is, but if it's large enough, it's painful and he would be acting like your tortoise is acting.

I wish you had a decent tortoise vet there, with enough $$$ to be able to take your tort in.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just send ur sis the bill. Haha


----------



## method89

☹


----------



## zovick

maggie3fan said:


> I have a small tort, 4 lbs. he spends his days outside and his nights in the house. So I hold him at least twice a day, and while carrying him I rub and talk to him, point being I see all of him daily. So I bring him in, he's fine. Later I go in to turn off his basking light, his whole penis is out, camera batteries dead, he is urinating clear fluid.. This morning, his penis is mostly in, there's a golf ball sized thing hanging out his cloaca. Oh crap, so I soak him, and after abt 20 minutes I try to gentle push it back in. Just now it went in, but the tort is not acting like himself at all. He's in his shell w/closed eyes. Oh my, I think he's dying


@maggie3fan 
You could try a sugar compress. All you need to do is make up a paste of regular white sugar and water then apply it to the exposed penis. You can wrap it in a wash cloth or towel to help hold it in position. After about 30-45 minutes, the sugar should cause the penis to get smaller and then you can rinse it and gently push it back inside. Once inside, push the tail to one side, cover it with some gauze or cloth and then use some duct tape or other tape to tape the fabric over the tail area and hold the tail to the side. This way, the penis will not keep coming back out. IE, push the tail to one side, cover it with a wad of cloth so the duct tape doesn't contact the skin or the scales of the tail area and then tape the cloth wadding in position for 12-24 hours by taping over the cloth to hold everything in position. You want the tape to stick to the plastron and the carapace, not to the tail or the legs.. Hope I described that well enough to be understandable.

I have learned to do this from experience. Sometimes after tortoises are anesthetized for surgical procedures, their penises just evert when they are coming out of the anesthesia and don't retract. If the organ hangs out too long, it can become infected and need to be amputated (not good for animals in a breeding program!). Hence, I would do what I just described above and it worked well for me.

Of course, if the tortoise really is near death, this isn't going to cure whatever else is ailing him.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> When a tortoise has a stone we don't usually know about it until the stone is big enough to cause problems. I hope that's not what it is, but if it's large enough, it's painful and he would be acting like your tortoise is acting.
> 
> I wish you had a decent tortoise vet there, with enough $$$ to be able to take your tort in.


Julianne still works in Corvallis. So I could take him to her. But, I'm trying not to say this but I think he dying. I got his penis in a few hours ago. He ate about 1/4 of his food and he's sleeping in the food. He normally sleeps in his hide,


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just send ur sis the bill. Haha


Yeah, but she doesn't even answer the phone.......lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Julianne still works in Corvallis. So I could take him to her. But, I'm trying not to say this but I think he dying. I got his penis in a few hours ago. He ate about 1/4 of his food and he's sleeping in the food. He normally sleeps in his hide,
> 
> Yeah, but she doesn't even answer the phone.......lol


I know! Ive been trying to call all night


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know! Ive been trying to call all night


Try her between noon and 3 pm, she has a nap then so she'll be in and sometimes will answer.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well, not to be too real, but I do believe my tortoise will be dead by morning.


----------



## Lokkje

I hope your tortoise will be OK. I’m sorry to hear that you’re having all these problems and I hope everything turns out all right.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Well, not to be too real, but I do believe my tortoise will be dead by morning.


? I hope not


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Well, not to be too real, but I do believe my tortoise will be dead by morning.


Wish him the best maggie


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Try her between noon and 3 pm, she has a nap then so she'll be in and sometimes will answer.


It is seriously weird to have someone who doesn't know me...get me. And son, you get me. That's good and bad...


----------



## method89




----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wish him the best maggie


Thanks, he's between 15 and 20 yrs, and I've had him all his life. He's been a fun tortoise with a great personality. An especially easy keeper. 


method89 said:


> View attachment 297553


Oh, that's ugly, but THANKS!
Because of him I learned about a whole new species.


----------



## method89

maggie3fan said:


> It is seriously weird to have someone who doesn't know me...get me. And son, you get me. That's good and bad...


----------



## method89

@maggie3fan how's he doing?


----------



## Maggie3fan

method89 said:


> @maggie3fan how's he doing?


Dead


----------



## ZenHerper

((((((Hugs))))))


----------



## Crush da Baum

I am so sorry


----------



## Ink

We are so sorry. You have been so kind to me and my daughter, so thoughtful! We are praying for you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sorry Mag.. hugs


----------



## method89

Sorry for you loss, Mags. bigger hug than Chubbs gave


----------



## Maggie3fan

method89 said:


> Sorry for you loss, Mags. bigger hug than Chubbs gave


He is cheap with hugs for sure the jerk

OK...ya'll know I'm no tortoise expert. I f'ing hate to admit this, but the tortoise is still alive. He has no reaction when I pull on a leg, no reaction when I touched his closed eye...but he walked to a corner. I don't quite know what to do. I believe in my heart that he is close to death. Should I euthanize him? Should I do something to try and save him? 
All rhetorical questions


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maggie, if he pulls through this, it wouldn't be the first time an ill tortoise completely surprised a seasoned keeper. Ask @ZEROPILOT.

Thinking the best possible thoughts.


----------



## Lokkje

I would keep hanging in there as long as it doesn’t appear that he’s suffering in any way.


----------



## EllyMae

Good luck. I’m sorry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maggie, if he pulls through this, it wouldn't be the first time an ill tortoise completely surprised a seasoned keeper. Ask @ZEROPILOT.
> 
> Thinking the best possible thoughts.


Maggie followed my Queen Bertha saga from the surgery....to her death....and her mysterious resurrection.
Keep the enclosure warm and dark and let nature do what nature does.
Hopefully we'll all be celebrating soon.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> I would keep hanging in there as long as it doesn’t appear that he’s suffering in any way.


I think he is in a lot of pain, he must have had a large stone that wouldn't pass, That's what caused the prolapse, meaning the stone is still there...


----------



## mads3732

Hey, is there any update? I dont mean to be nosy. I hope everything is okay


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> I think he is in a lot of pain, he must have had a large stone that wouldn't pass, That's what caused the prolapse, meaning the stone is still there...


Would you be comfortable in trying to palpate in the general area of the bladder by putting your fingers in front of the hind legs and pushing inwards and then back towards the cloaca to see if you can palpate a stone? If you can actually palpate one then you know you’re dealing with the stone and there’s no way to break up the stone with lithotripsy in a tortoise-it has to be surgically removed. If you aren’t palpating any stones you may not have one or it may be too small to reach. I’ve only been able to palpate a stone in the desert tortoise once but it was pretty obvious when I did it and I had thought it was an egg bound female when it turned out to be a bladder stone. She had surgery to remove it but she did fine. It took about 3 weeks before she started acting normal.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Would you be comfortable in trying to palpate in the general area of the bladder by putting your fingers in front of the hind legs and pushing inwards and then back towards the cloaca to see if you can palpate a stone? If you can actually palpate one then you know you’re dealing with the stone and there’s no way to break up the stone with lithotripsy in a tortoise-it has to be surgically removed. If you aren’t palpating any stones you may not have one or it may be too small to reach. I’ve only been able to palpate a stone in the desert tortoise once but it was pretty obvious when I did it and I had thought it was an egg bound female when it turned out to be a bladder stone. She had surgery to remove it but she did fine. It took about 3 weeks before she started acting normal.


I am well familiar with stones. Yes, I have already palpated AB but I felt nothing. This is a stone that came out of my 100+ lb Sulcata. He was dead after the Vet stopped messing with him, thanks for the advice tho


----------



## Maggie3fan

mads3732 said:


> Hey, is there any update? I dont mean to be nosy. I hope everything is okay


he's just hanging on, if I try to see if he'll move and he moves enuf that I know he's alive. But he's just staying in the same spot and hanging in


----------



## mads3732

maggie3fan said:


> he's just hanging on, if I try to see if he'll move and he moves enuf that I know he's alive. But he's just staying in the same spot and hanging in


Oh man. I'm so sorry this is happening.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> I am well familiar with stones. Yes, I have already palpated AB but I felt nothing. This is a stone that came out of my 100+ lb Sulcata. He was dead after the Vet stopped messing with him, thanks for the advice tho
> View attachment 297640


I am so sorry that you lost your sully. I hope you have a better outcome this time. I wish we all could help.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Oh Maggie! Somehow I've missed this thread until now. I'm so very sorry! I wish I had some kind of advice to help you and him. I am praying for you both. ?


----------



## turtlesteve

Oh this just sucks. Sorry to hear it Maggie. This has got to be the most frustrating part of keeping lots of tortoises - just how hard it is to tell something is wrong until it’s too late.


----------



## EllieMay

Maggie, I’m wishing the best for you and the tortoise and I hope the situation doesn’t linger either way for y’all!


----------



## Maggie3fan

mads3732 said:


> Oh man. I'm so sorry this is happening.


me too


----------



## JenC

maggie3fan said:


> Dead


I am so sorry.....?


----------



## Maggie3fan

turtlesteve said:


> Oh this just sucks. Sorry to hear it Maggie. This has got to be the most frustrating part of keeping lots of tortoises - just how hard it is to tell something is wrong until it’s too late.



My sister ran a turtle and tortoise rescue for years, 20-25 or so. I got medically retired from my job and sorta fell into running a small special needs turtle and tortoise rescue myself because of her. I rescued, rehabbed, and found homes for, blind, lame, missing limbs, personality defect etc. Now I just have a few that are pets, and all my chelonia are deformed. I've had to become hard hearted because I would only get the animal when they were already too late to save them.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have no expert suggestions i suck


Yes, you do suck...


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> I have a small tort, 4 lbs. he spends his days outside and his nights in the house. So I hold him at least twice a day, and while carrying him I rub and talk to him, point being I see all of him daily. So I bring him in, he's fine. Later I go in to turn off his basking light, his whole penis is out, camera batteries dead, he is urinating clear fluid.. This morning, his penis is mostly in, there's a golf ball sized thing hanging out his cloaca. Oh crap, so I soak him, and after abt 20 minutes I try to gentle push it back in. Just now it went in, but the tort is not acting like himself at all. He's in his shell w/closed eyes. Oh my, I think he's dying
> #terryo


hey...hi!!! How are ya? I'm so glad to see your name...I'm alright...you? Your husband?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Yes, you do suck...


Ur such a sweet talker


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur such a sweet talker


Damn you are quick, and so wonderfully funny. AB is still alive, so I put him outside because for some weird reason the sun is beautifully shining. I have noticed that if I move him he puts his front legs out and together, and moans, like he's in pain. I'm thinkin that I have a whole vial of Baytril and if I knew what dosage to use, I might start him on that...Vets?


----------



## Krista S

I’m so sorry for what you’re going through right now. I hope there will be a resolution to this quickly. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Damn you are quick, and so wonderfully funny. AB is still alive, so I put him outside because for some weird reason the sun is beautifully shining. I have noticed that if I move him he puts his front legs out and together, and moans, like he's in pain. I'm thinkin that I have a whole vial of Baytril and if I knew what dosage to use, I might start him on that...Vets?


So sad.. when mine goes back in i usually just need a sandwich and a nap


----------



## newCH

Wishing you the best in these rough times.
Its a shame we cant soak a tort in cranberry juice or something to help with stones.


----------



## Quixx66

I’m so sorry about your tortoise. May he get well soon.


----------



## Gijoux

See if he will eat some watermelon Maggie. Make a bath from Calendula Tea and soak him a long time. These remedies have great success in relaxing the ureters and urethra so stones can pass more easily. I hope your fellow improves.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Dead


??? what!?!???? I don’t believe it!
I am so unbelievably sorry for your loss..
All my prayers to you. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> He is cheap with hugs for sure the jerk
> 
> OK...ya'll know I'm no tortoise expert. I f'ing hate to admit this, but the tortoise is still alive. He has no reaction when I pull on a leg, no reaction when I touched his closed eye...but he walked to a corner. I don't quite know what to do. I believe in my heart that he is close to death. Should I euthanize him? Should I do something to try and save him?
> All rhetorical questions


Holy crap!!! That’s so great! 
I am glad you admitted that! 
who cares if you were ..... mistaken?
He’s alive!!
Yes you should try to save him... that big punk head jerk. (For lying about his death ).
He is family!!!!! 15-20 years? That’s family!!
At least hold him and rub him some more.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I am well familiar with stones. Yes, I have already palpated AB but I felt nothing. This is a stone that came out of my 100+ lb Sulcata. He was dead after the Vet stopped messing with him, thanks for the advice tho
> View attachment 297640



gheeze leweeeeez!!! Ouch! Now my butt hurts! Poor thing . I am so sorry for your loss. That in every way sucks. I pray for your little one now.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Thanks everyone for the good wishes, AB is alive, semiunreponsive, but his eyes are bright and follow me. And he does change position. I called a friend and she will sponsor the Vet visit and x-rays. He has an appt tomorrow. I have to drop him off at 8:30 am


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes, AB is alive, semiunreponsive, but his eyes are bright and follow me. And he does change position. I called a friend and she will sponsor the Vet visit and x-rays. He has an appt tomorrow. I have to drop him off at 8:30 am


Great news!


----------



## KronksMom

Good luck!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Great news!


I know you are being nice. But that pretty much is outa character for you. I'd rather have your 'take no prisoners' attitude


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I know you are being nice. But that pretty much is outa character for you. I'd rather have your 'take no prisoners' attitude


Wow! I can be nice sometimes. ?


----------



## Gijoux

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes, AB is alive, semiunreponsive, but his eyes are bright and follow me. And he does change position. I called a friend and she will sponsor the Vet visit and x-rays. He has an appt tomorrow. I have to drop him off at 8:30 am


Looking forward to hearing how he is doing. Keep smiling and think positively Maggie3fan!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

It's just so damned frustrating. This is so embarrassing for me, I know I am certainly no expert, but I do have some years of hands on experience. So I told my exotic Vet all about the prolapse and how I manipulated it back in, and how it has stayed in since then, and how I expected a bladder stone...blah blah blah...his penis didn't go back in because he is so full of poop there was no room. She says he is constipated as hell (that's a DR term) I am giving up on offering advice any more. So bottom line is he's full of sh*t


----------



## Warren

maggie3fan said:


> It's just so damned frustrating. This is so embarrassing for me, I know I am certainly no expert, but I do have some years of hands on experience. So I told my exotic Vet all about the prolapse and how I manipulated it back in, and how it has stayed in since then, and how I expected a bladder stone...blah blah blah...his penis didn't go back in because he is so full of poop there was no room. She says he is constipated as hell (that's a DR term) I am giving up on offering advice any more. So bottom line is he's full of sh*t


Better safe than sorry, Sh*T Happens


----------



## zovick

maggie3fan said:


> It's just so damned frustrating. This is so embarrassing for me, I know I am certainly no expert, but I do have some years of hands on experience. So I told my exotic Vet all about the prolapse and how I manipulated it back in, and how it has stayed in since then, and how I expected a bladder stone...blah blah blah...his penis didn't go back in because he is so full of poop there was no room. She says he is constipated as hell (that's a DR term) I am giving up on offering advice any more. So bottom line is he's full of sh*t


What treatment was prescribed by your exotics vet for this problem? Just curious to learn as much as possible from this experience of yours. Mineral oil enemas plus mineral oil by mouth have worked in similar cases I have seen over the years.

Good luck!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> It's just so damned frustrating. This is so embarrassing for me, I know I am certainly no expert, but I do have some years of hands on experience. So I told my exotic Vet all about the prolapse and how I manipulated it back in, and how it has stayed in since then, and how I expected a bladder stone...blah blah blah...his penis didn't go back in because he is so full of poop there was no room. She says he is constipated as hell (that's a DR term) I am giving up on offering advice any more. So bottom line is he's full of sh*t


Hahahahaha ya!!!????????
That’s great!!!
What I want to know is.....
How do you fix his constipation???
I think mine is too!!!!
Hey, you are a great mom from what I have read over these posts and I had all the faith in the world that you,Yvonne and Tom know how to fix just about everything!!!!
That’s why I come to YOU for advice!
That being said .... when he is better I might just kick him in the pants for scaring the hell out of you and all of us. (Just kidding).
So glad all is ....well....let’s just say....
“Far away from “the light”! 
keep us posted!!!
And tell me your cure for constipation!!!?


----------



## Cathie G

Gijoux said:


> See if he will eat some watermelon Maggie. Make a bath from Calendula Tea and soak him a long time. These remedies have great success in relaxing the ureters and urethra so stones can pass more easily. I hope your fellow improves.


Yea...and I've read of some herbal teas that can help dissolve them. Sorry to Maggie for jumping in here. Now back to reading.


----------



## method89

maggie3fan said:


> It's just so damned frustrating. This is so embarrassing for me, I know I am certainly no expert, but I do have some years of hands on experience. So I told my exotic Vet all about the prolapse and how I manipulated it back in, and how it has stayed in since then, and how I expected a bladder stone...blah blah blah...his penis didn't go back in because he is so full of poop there was no room. She says he is constipated as hell (that's a DR term) I am giving up on offering advice any more. So bottom line is he's full of sh*t


You better keep offering advice @maggie3fan! All this proves is no matter how much know, no matter how much you work with the animal, there is always something more to learn. Really glad to hear that AB will be fine.


----------



## Lokkje

I could not be happier than to hear that it’s something that you can fix. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hahahahaha ya!!!????????
> That’s great!!!
> What I want to know is.....
> How do you fix his constipation???
> I think mine is too!!!!
> Hey, you are a great mom from what I have read over these posts and I had all the faith in the world that you,Yvonne and Tom know how to fix just about everything!!!!
> That’s why I come to YOU for advice!
> That being said .... when he is better I might just kick him in the pants for scaring the hell out of you and all of us. (Just kidding).
> So glad all is ....well....let’s just say....
> “Far away from “the light”!
> keep us posted!!!
> And tell me your cure for constipation!!!?


Well, *my* cure for constipation is Linzess. But for the tortoise, in about 15 minutes, is gonna get a syringeful of Dawn liquid shoved up his a**.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Substite the Dawn for mineral oil. If he eats at all you can spread mineral oil on a leaf of romaine and roll it up from thr side, like a taquito, then hand feed it to him. 

(Note o all about mineral oil: DO NOT EVER PUT ONLY MINERAL OIL INTO A TORTOISE'S MOUTH! Because the oil is smooth and silky the tortoise won't feel it and it's possible he MIGHT aspirate it into his lungs.)


----------



## turtlesteve

So, why do I get the sinking feeling that this thread is going to end with a picture of a giant turd....

(Happy to check back in and see that he was only "mostly dead" and has been upgraded to maybe OK)!


----------



## ZenHerper

turtlesteve said:


> So, why do I get the sinking feeling that this thread is going to end with a picture of a giant turd....
> ...



If it doesn't, I want my money back...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Well, *my* cure for constipation is Linzess. But for the tortoise, in about 15 minutes, is gonna get a syringeful of Dawn liquid shoved up his a**.?


You my dear are a hoot and a half!!!!! Lmao
Linzess.. hahahaa. I wonder if you CAN give .....wait....scratch that sentence or next we will have a new post from a member who has tired it... 
DAWN LIQUID!!?????!!!!!!!!!!?
Whaaaaaat!!!???!?!?!?! Lol
Wwwwwhhhhyyyyyy!!!!????!!!?!
Poor thing . Ouch!!! ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You my dear are a hoot and a half!!!!! Lmao
> Linzess.. hahahaa. I wonder if you CAN give .....wait....scratch that sentence or next we will have a new post from a member who has tired it...
> DAWN LIQUID!!?????!!!!!!!!!!?
> Whaaaaaat!!!???!?!?!?! Lol
> Wwwwwhhhhyyyyyy!!!!????!!!?!
> Poor thing . Ouch!!! ??


OK, I'll confess, no Dawn, yes Mineral oil enema 
don't try this at home


----------



## Crush da Baum

maggie3fan said:


> OK, I'll confess, no Dawn, yes Mineral oil enema don't try this at home


Still sounds painful.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crush da Baum said:


> Still sounds painful.


No it's just greezy, smallish syringe, he won't even know. And he is really moving around in his table...but no poop yet.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> No it's just greezy, smallish syringe, he won't even know. And he is really moving around in his table...but no poop yet.


U should test it out on Crush first.. just to be safe


----------



## newCH

That's good news that you know what's happening with him. Good luck, hope you have progress....?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

You could try feeding him some Taco Bell. That usually works for me....


----------



## Cathie G

First I want to say I'm so glad it's a somewhat easy fix. I'm really glad you got answers. ?But I'm still trying to figure out why a bird word is a bad word. I'd figure a prolapsed thingy would be way worse.


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> First I want to say I'm so glad it's a somewhat easy fix. I'm really glad you got answers. ?But I'm still trying to figure out why a bird word is a bad word. I'd figure a prolapsed thingy would be way worse.


The long tailed tit posts?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathy! She said it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I guess u cant use it in plural lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cathy! She said it ?


How'd she get by with it??


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I guess u cant use it in plural lol


Oh my garsh. Now I have to pick myself up off the floor and not have my life alert button dial 911.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> The long tailed tit posts?


Yea...butt I did learn a valuable lesson.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maggie I hope everything came out real nicely by now.


----------



## ZenHerper

Pictures. Or it didn't happen...


----------



## Cathie G

Yes! Poo picture please...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yes! Poo picture please...


Oh.. i thought he was talking bout the long tailed tit haha


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh.. i thought he was talking bout the long tailed tit haha


And I thought you were talking about a pair of ****.


----------



## Lokkje

Now I have to test my theory-a pair of long tailed ****


----------



## Lokkje

Yep, a tit can’t mate....Soon she’ll be an endangered species


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Maggie I hope everything came out real nicely by now.


Well, it did for me but I'm still working on the tortoise


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Well, it did for me but I'm still working on the tortoise



you ....! You....!! Hahahahaha hahahahaha
Sick!!! ?????


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Well, it did for me but I'm still working on the tortoise


Darn. I shouldn't be saying this but a little iceberg? Just maybe? I call it Tortoise icecream. As a last resort? Hope you get him to do his stuff.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Well, it did for me but I'm still working on the tortoise


Pics.. or it didnt happen hahaha!


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Yep, a tit can’t mate....Soon she’ll be an endangered species


I hope not. They're so cute...they should be able to be multiple.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I hope not. They're so cute...they should be able to be multiple.


I agree!! Lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I agree!! Lol


Well...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh.. i thought he was talking bout the long tailed tit haha


L?k...I'm trying to behave myself. I just wanna see a picture of poo.?


----------



## JenC

maggie3fan said:


> Well, *my* cure for constipation is Linzess. But for the tortoise, in about 15 minutes, is gonna get a syringeful of Dawn liquid shoved up his a**.?


----------



## JenC

Blue ? 
I’m learning new things every day ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Most of the time you cannot believe me. This makes an excellent example...please don't ever put Dawn up a tortoise's a**.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Most of the time you cannot believe me. This makes an excellent example...please don't ever put Dawn up a tortoise's a**.


Don’t put Tom or Harry up there either. Do we have ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Most of the time you cannot believe me. This makes an excellent example...please don't ever put Dawn up a tortoise's a**.



oh.....hahahah......the horse head!......
??????????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Don’t put Tom or Harry up there either. Do we have ??


Yeah, I'm doing fine now, tortoise is still the same...


----------



## KronksMom

Any movement watching for movements?


----------



## Maggie3fan

KronksMom said:


> Any movement watching for movements?


You guys are like a group of 5 yr olds....too funny, and I'm still giving enemas and he's still not pooping and I am so glad he's not Sulcata.


----------



## ZenHerper

Have you tried calling him an Uber...?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Taking him for a ride in ur car.. ur driving will make him sh*t lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> You guys are like a group of 5 yr olds....too funny, and I'm still giving enemas and he's still not pooping and I am so glad he's not Sulcata.



why??? Do sulcata not poop?? Or get enimas???? .... also.....?.... did he poop YET?????? I am 6. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> why??? Do sulcata not poop?? Or get enimas???? .... also.....?.... did he poop YET?????? I am 6. ?


Sulcata DO poop, they do not get enemas in this house. AB is a small tort who has been fragile his whole life, and he's just darned easy to mess with....and no, he has not pooped yet....I wonder, just how many enemas he can stand. I know in the reverse, I'd be shootin it out clear thru the uprights....


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Taking him for a ride in ur car.. ur driving will make him sh*t lol


I drove him to and from the Vet, a Sulcata would have pooped all over. When I took Big Sam to get his photo taken he pooped before I hit the hiway...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Sulcata DO poop, they do not get enemas in this house. AB is a small tort who has been fragile his whole life, and he's just darned easy to mess with....and no, he has not pooped yet....I wonder, just how many enemas he can stand. I know in the reverse, I'd be shootin it out clear thru the uprights....


Maybe AB needs some food that will soften from the inside to get stuff moving. I know of one they can't resist and it's instant diarrhea. Hoping for a picture soon.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Maybe AB needs some food that will soften from the inside to get stuff moving. I know of one they can't resist and it's instant diarrhea. Hoping for a picture soon.?


I might suggest that rather then teasing me with a 'they can't resist it' you could tell me...Mazuri isn't it!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I might suggest that rather then teasing me with a 'they can't resist it' you could tell me...Mazuri isn't it!





Cathie G said:


> Maybe AB needs some food that will soften from the inside to get stuff moving. I know of one they can't resist and it's instant diarrhea. Hoping for a picture soon.?



yes.. I am curios??? What is this miracle food you speak of?????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes.. I am curios??? What is this miracle food you speak of?????


Mexican food


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes.. I am curios??? What is this miracle food you speak of?????


Bet ya a double cheeseburger it's freakin *MAZURI*


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I might suggest that rather then teasing me with a 'they can't resist it' you could tell me...Mazuri isn't it!


Why Gumbo of course.. just go easy on the Tony’s for his comfort please...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I might suggest that rather then teasing me with a 'they can't resist it' you could tell me...Mazuri isn't it!


No it's a bad word. I call it Tortoise ice cream. It's just iceberg. In small amounts. if they'll eat it you can get medicine in them if needed. It doesn't have to be a lot. Depends on how big they are. With my Russian I only used a tablespoon or two chopped up now and then until he got better. I haven't had to use it for several years. Best hopes and prayers for AB.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mexican food


Close it's taco bell stuffing.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Why Gumbo of course.. just go easy on the Tony’s for his comfort please...


I wish I could find some fresh up here. Yum...breaded and fried or in every thing I cook.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Bet ya a double cheeseburger it's freakin *MAZURI*


You owe me a double cheeseburger.?


----------



## Cathie G

JenC said:


> Blue ?
> I’m learning new things every day ?


Poor you.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> why??? Do sulcata not poop?? Or get enimas???? .... also.....?.... did he poop YET?????? I am 6. ?


I don't have tortoises yet (just turtles so far), but everything I've read (here) indicates that taking your sulcata for a car ride is a really good way of getting a fecal sample! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't have tortoises yet (just turtles so far), but everything I've read (here) indicates that taking your sulcata for a car ride is a really good way of getting a fecal sample! ?


And a huge one at that !


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> No it's a bad word. I call it Tortoise ice cream. It's just iceberg. In small amounts. if they'll eat it you can get medicine in them if needed. It doesn't have to be a lot. Depends on how big they are. With my Russian I only used a tablespoon or two chopped up now and then until he got better. I haven't had to use it for several years. Best hopes and prayers for AB.?


????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't have tortoises yet (just turtles so far), but everything I've read (here) indicates that taking your sulcata for a car ride is a really good way of getting a fecal sample! ?



yep.


----------



## Warren

Lokkje said:


> Now I have to test my theory-a pair of long tailed ****


Wouldn't you just call them a pair of Ta Ta's. Lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> You owe me a double cheeseburger.?


ok...I sure did lose that one....darn! lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Going to town this morning, will get some iceberg....thanks


----------



## Toddrickfl1

maggie3fan said:


> Going to town this morning, will get some iceberg....thanks


I'm telling ya, one large Bean burrito with extra ? will do the trick.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm telling ya, one large Bean burrito with extra ? will do the trick.


Sorry....I wouldn't waste a good bean burrito on a tort....even a tort i love


----------



## KronksMom

maggie3fan said:


> Going to town this morning, will get some iceberg....thanks


Try making a little burrito of it with some mineral oil on the inside like Yvonne suggested, that way you have the mineral oil working from both ends.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't have tortoises yet (just turtles so far), but everything I've read (here) indicates that taking your sulcata for a car ride is a really good way of getting a fecal sample! ?


So so true! but AB is not Sulcata


----------



## KronksMom

Yea, we don't take Kronk for a ton of car rides, but he's been out at least half a dozen times and I can't say I've noticed and extra pooping from him. Maybe it's just the big guys, or maybe we just didn't travel far enough.


----------



## JenC

Cathie G said:


> Maybe AB needs some food that will soften from the inside to get stuff moving. I know of one they can't resist and it's instant diarrhea. Hoping for a picture soon.?


That Chinese diet tea. (Just kidding)
My Grandma gave it to me once and......
Damn cleaned out everything but my sinuses.....


----------



## Maggie3fan

I've lived in Oregon for 15 years...until about 5 years ago I went back to California to see Yvonne and do tortoise stuff several times a year. 1600 miles roundtrip. I'd take turtles and tortoises with me and bring others back etc. I always brought a cat and omg, brought a oh crap I forget, Y what was that blue bird? I took this extremely loud bird from Yvonne and he lived with me, until I drove him to Texass. Don't travel in a small car with a loud, obnoxious thing that you can't hit. I brought 3 turtles and my cat back from Texass and got held at point of entry to New Mexico for trying to smuggle 'exotic tortoises' from there. I had 3 deformed 3-toed box turtles. 
Anyhow, Sulcata seemed to me that they would start pooping within minutes of leaving. Other tortoises not so much. Box turtles are poopers too. I normally keep an immaculate car, and have been known to come to a screeching halt on the side of the road tossing poop out the window. That's when I started using a wooden box with a lid to transport chelonia...oh and AB is not Sulcata so he's NOT a pooper...


----------



## Yvonne G

I think it was some sort of conure


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I think it was some sort of conure


No, wasn't he an Australian Parakeet or something like that...he was big and loud and pooped on my tv screen as he would get really outa line when NASCAR was on....


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Going to town this morning, will get some iceberg....thanks


Sorry. I just didn't want to say it because I wouldn't want new members to think it's ok to feed iceberg. I've also used sour cream on kittens if I need to get medicine in them. I hope it works as the medicinal poultice AB needs...?


----------



## Cathie G

JenC said:


> That Chinese diet tea. (Just kidding)
> My Grandma gave it to me once and......
> Damn cleaned out everything but my sinuses.....


I'm not above using herbs on a really sick animal. I'm just careful about it.?


----------



## KarenSoCal

I drove my friend and her 85lb sulcata to the vet one time.

It was an hour to the vet, then an hour at the office with all the manhandling that entails, then an hour home.

Sweet boy never peed or pooped the entire trip!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

KarenSoCal said:


> I drove my friend and her 85lb sulcata to the vet one time.
> 
> It was an hour to the vet, then an hour at the office with all the manhandling that entails, then an hour home.
> 
> Sweet boy never peed or pooped the entire trip!



he must have been impacted. There is no way a sulcata is in a car for at least two hours (both ways) without pooping???
There is just no way???? Maybe he was dehydrated too???? No way ... no way???...... nnnnooooooo waaaaaayyyy.
(all said with love)???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> he must have been impacted. There is no way a sulcata is in a car for at least two hours (both ways) without pooping???
> There is just no way???? Maybe he was dehydrated too???? No way ... no way???...... nnnnooooooo waaaaaayyyy.
> (all said with love)???


I agree, impacted just like AB. I keep an immaculate car, and frankly, it's had a lot of Sulcata poop in it. Big Sam took second in a photo contest and won a professional photo session last year. Not only did he unload in the storage box, but he knocked the whole thing over and crapped on my carpet, then crapped in the studio and again in the car going home. As far as I'm concerned, he's not going for rides in the car anymore.


----------



## KronksMom

So has AB pooped yet??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I agree, impacted just like AB. I keep an immaculate car, and frankly, it's had a lot of Sulcata poop in it. Big Sam took second in a photo contest and won a professional photo session last year. Not only did he unload in the storage box, but he knocked the whole thing over and crapped on my carpet, then crapped in the studio and again in the car going home. As far as I'm concerned, he's not going for rides in the car anymore.



now THAT sounds about right..??
And after reading all of that... I am soo sorry to read it all!!! He was being a booger that day!!? You are right next time let him walk along side the car on a leash!!!! (In case of the laws in your state))..
Maybe...just maybe the other person did NOT have a sulcata??? Maybe it was a tort that looks like one though... Tom told me about that kind of tortoise (it looks a lot like a sulcata but isn’t??). African or ..?.....


----------



## Cathie G

I was just wondering if AB is doing better yet...hope and pray.


----------



## tamara allen

I have just read this entire thread and it’s quite hilarious. I don’t have a tortoise, I have a three toed boxie. He likes to poop in his soak. You of course have put yours in a soak after his many enemas ?? Or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

tamara allen said:


> I have just read this entire thread and it’s quite hilarious. I don’t have a tortoise, I have a three toed boxie. He likes to poop in his soak. You of course have put yours in a soak after his many enemas ?? Or is that a bad idea?



you have a beautiful tort on that picture up there..?


----------



## Maggie3fan

tamara allen said:


> I have just read this entire thread and it’s quite hilarious. I don’t have a tortoise, I have a three toed boxie. He likes to poop in his soak. You of course have put yours in a soak after his many enemas ?? Or is that a bad idea?


He


KarenSoCal said:


> I drove my friend and her 85lb sulcata to the vet one time.
> 
> It was an hour to the vet, then an hour at the office with all the manhandling that entails, then an hour home.
> 
> Sweet boy never peed or pooped the entire trip!


Prolly wasn't a real Sulcata


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you have a beautiful tort on that picture up there..?


You mean my avatar? If so that's Knobby, badly pyramided rescue


I seriously love his beat up face


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> You mean my avatar? If so that's Knobby, badly pyramided rescue
> View attachment 298609
> 
> I seriously love his beat up face
> View attachment 298610



it’s not beat up!!? And anyway....
Chicks dig scars...! ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> it’s not beat up!!? And anyway....
> Chicks dig scars...! ??


Women are always attracted to the bad boys


----------



## KarenSoCal

maggie3fan said:


> Prolly wasn't a real Sulcata



OK, ladies...what kind of sully do you think he is? This is Boulder, the tort that doesn't need to prove himself by pooping everywhere! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

OK, I've been giving AB mineral oil enemas, got a little poop. Then yesterday I picked up a tortoise laxative. Gave it last night, orally, and this was on his food dish...big as heck, and hard as a rock


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> OK, I've been giving AB mineral oil enemas, got a little poop. Then yesterday I picked up a tortoise laxative. Gave it last night, orally, and this was on his food dish...big as heck, and hard as a rock
> View attachment 298917


Now u better pick him up some preparation H


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> OK, I've been giving AB mineral oil enemas, got a little poop. Then yesterday I picked up a tortoise laxative. Gave it last night, orally, and this was on his food dish...big as heck, and hard as a rock
> View attachment 298917



Yaaaahoooooo!!!!!!!
Poop defeated!
It’s funny you say that..
I was giving mine mineral oil orally for two days and just yesterday I got this!!!!!
Hard but a little smaller than yours..
She is like a new MAN!!!!
Back to her old self..
She is eating everything in site and walking all over the place!!
Peeing a lot too!!!!!????
NOW..... how to prevent this from happening again??? (She is a sulcata )
Is it the lighting or the food that I am doing wrong?????....?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> No, wasn't he an Australian Parakeet or something like that...he was big and loud and pooped on my tv screen as he would get really outa line when NASCAR was on....


Ringneck??


----------



## Lokkje

What, exactly, is a tortoise laxative and where do you get such a thing? Excellent job with the poop.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Ringneck??


Yes that's it


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> What, exactly, is a tortoise laxative and where do you get such a thing? Excellent job with the poop.


I paid an exotic Vet $206 for the diagnosis 
Lactulose syrup


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yaaaahoooooo!!!!!!!
> Poop defeated!
> It’s funny you say that..
> I was giving mine mineral oil orally for two days and just yesterday I got this!!!!!
> Hard but a little smaller than yours..
> She is like a new MAN!!!!
> Back to her old self..
> She is eating everything in site and walking all over the place!!
> Peeing a lot too!!!!!????
> NOW..... how to prevent this from happening again??? (She is a sulcata )
> Is it the lighting or the food that I am doing wrong?????....?
> 
> View attachment 298918
> View attachment 298919


It really can be bad to orally give a tortoise mineral oil. There's a chance they can aspirate the oil into their lungs, get pneumonia and die


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> I paid an exotic Vet $206 for the diagnosis
> Lactulose syrup


Is it the 10 gm per 15 mL lactulose? You can get 473 mL for about 10 bucks using Goodrx.com. It’s interesting to know. I’m a physician and I prescribe lactulose all the time to people who have constipation and are elderly or to cirrhotics who need to get rid of toxins. If anybody has a tortoise that’s badly impacted they should get together with their physician if that’s the right concentration and get a script. It’s a nonabsorbed sugar. I’m going to get me some and put it in my tortoise first aid kit if that’s the strength. Thank you for sharing the information.


----------



## JenC

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now u better pick him up some preparation H


----------



## JenC

????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Is it the 10 gm per 15 mL lactulose? You can get 473 mL for about 10 bucks using Goodrx.com. It’s interesting to know. I’m a physician and I prescribe lactulose all the time to people who have constipation and are elderly or to cirrhotics who need to get rid of toxins. If anybody has a tortoise that’s badly impacted they should get together with their physician if that’s the right concentration and get a script. It’s a nonabsorbed sugar. I’m going to get me some and put it in my tortoise first aid kit if that’s the strength. Thank you for sharing the information.


I joined this group in 2008. Then there were some unwritten rules, and the name of a drug and the dosage was not printed then. Joe Blow might read the dosage and try to medicate their tortoises without any real knowledge of how to do it.
So unless things have changed over the years we try not to talk about prescriptions or the dosage.
But, I've never been one to follow the rules. I am torn about this medication. I was medically retired as an OTR truck driver in 2003. My sister had a turtle and tortoise rescue and I started to help her and I ended up operating a small special needs tortoise rescue. So I have no training, what I know I learned from my sister, my own personal experience, my own research. Anyhow, I wasn't clear, I paid $206. for the diagnosis, and $18 for the medication. I only got the med after the enemas didn't work. Also I want to reiterate, mineral oil enemas are one thing, giving mineral oil orally to a tortoise is bad. They can aspirate this product in their lungs, causing pneumonia or death. So I spent the next buncha years believing that and sticking to that principal. But, now my prolapsed penis and things have changed. I have been told just how to give mineral oil orally, and this stuff prescribed by the Vet is super thick, and I am giving a quantity using a syringe.
That in itself is amazing to me. My right hand is partially paralyzed, but here I got the tortoise upside down on my lap, holding his head out with 2 fingers on my left hand then using the syringe to pry open his mouth and slowly giving him this thick syrup with my right hand. Almost immediately it starts to bubble out his nares, oh crap, so do ya stop, or give it all? And do I keep giving it to him for the whole 10 daze? I don't think one large turd and 2 smaller turds is really enuf when the Vet had said he was full of poop.
And I will repeat, I sure am glad AB is not Sulcata!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Prep H for your mouth Chubb?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> It really can be bad to orally give a tortoise mineral oil. There's a chance they can aspirate the oil into their lungs, get pneumonia and die



that is what Yvonne (your sis) once said but she also said to put some on a lettuce leaf and roll into a cigar... but I don’t want the r to think I am putting words in her mouth ?????? Maybe it was someone else?
So ... if there is a next time... I have to.....?
Go .....?....up there?.....no ... I can’t...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I joined this group in 2008. Then there were some unwritten rules, and the name of a drug and the dosage was not printed then. Joe Blow might read the dosage and try to medicate their tortoises without any real knowledge of how to do it.
> So unless things have changed over the years we try not to talk about prescriptions or the dosage.
> But, I've never been one to follow the rules. I am torn about this medication. I was medically retired as an OTR truck driver in 2003. My sister had a turtle and tortoise rescue and I started to help her and I ended up operating a small special needs tortoise rescue. So I have no training, what I know I learned from my sister, my own personal experience, my own research. Anyhow, I wasn't clear, I paid $206. for the diagnosis, and $18 for the medication. I only got the med after the enemas didn't work. Also I want to reiterate, mineral oil enemas are one thing, giving mineral oil orally to a tortoise is bad. They can aspirate this product in their lungs, causing pneumonia or death. So I spent the next buncha years believing that and sticking to that principal. But, now my prolapsed penis and things have changed. I have been told just how to give mineral oil orally, and this stuff prescribed by the Vet is super thick, and I am giving a quantity using a syringe.
> That in itself is amazing to me. My right hand is partially paralyzed, but here I got the tortoise upside down on my lap, holding his head out with 2 fingers on my left hand then using the syringe to pry open his mouth and slowly giving him this thick syrup with my right hand. Almost immediately it starts to bubble out his nares, oh crap, so do ya stop, or give it all? And do I keep giving it to him for the whole 10 daze? I don't think one large turd and 2 smaller turds is really enuf when the Vet had said he was full of poop.
> And I will repeat, I sure am glad AB is not Sulcata!!!



wow....just ....wow...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> It really can be bad to orally give a tortoise mineral oil. There's a chance they can aspirate the oil into their lungs, get pneumonia and die


I know ... I write without thinking of giving any explanations.... too fast ... my mind talks too fast and I can’t get it all down on the texts so I just brief everybody.. who would want to read all of my details? But you are right. I will start explaining instead of sounding like I throw my tortoise around and just stuff her with all kinds of crap..
I really do try to take the best of care of her!
I can’t see my life without her and I will do all I can to protect and help her if she needs it...thanks to all of you guys I read almost all of the posts especially if it involved a sulcata and try to remember and learn how to do things instead of running to the vet. Who just looks at her on the floor while he is standing straight up and says “yea, she looks ok?..”. You don’t want to get down there and look in her mouth, ears,eyes,shell..????!!!?!?!? HER BUTT!!???? Nothing.... says if she is walking around and eating she must be fine. That’s when I leave quietly as to not get thrown in jail.... and you said $206??
I walk in and because she’s exotic it’s $189!! That’s BEFORE I HIT AN EXAM ROOM or get a diagnosis!!!! Usually I come out and it’s around $3-400. And I am told to soak her and here is some Baytril .. stuff her with that and call in a week....


----------



## Maggie3fan

Why Baytril? She have an infection? She is likely to stop eating as Baytril is really hard on them. Are you giving injections?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Why Baytril? She have an infection? She is likely to stop eating as Baytril is really hard on them. Are you giving injections?



no no I am just saying that’s what it is usually like if I go to a vet .... she is fine now.?
They almost always send me home with baytril. That must be their goto medicine for torts cuz they don’t have any other medicine knowledge for torts.
No infection. But she had the sniffles in the past... and me personally ?... no .. I couldn’t give an injection..her skin is too hard and I would probably faint if I had to jab it in there...
I know a lot about baytri now thanks to you guys. Yes she hates it and doesn’t eat because she used to think she was getting a pill on her food every time...who ever said torts are dumb is a knuckle head!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I know ... I write without thinking of giving any explanations.... too fast ... my mind talks too fast and I can’t get it all down on the texts so I just brief everybody.. who would want to read all of my details? But you are right. I will start explaining instead of sounding like I throw my tortoise around and just stuff her with all kinds of crap..
> I really do try to take the best of care of her!
> I can’t see my life without her and I will do all I can to protect and help her if she needs it...thanks to all of you guys I read almost all of the posts especially if it involved a sulcata and try to remember and learn how to do things instead of running to the vet. Who just looks at her on the floor while he is standing straight up and says “yea, she looks ok?..”. You don’t want to get down there and look in her mouth, ears,eyes,shell..????!!!?!?!? HER BUTT!!???? Nothing.... says if she is walking around and eating she must be fine. That’s when I leave quietly as to not get thrown in jail.... and you said $206??
> I walk in and because she’s exotic it’s $189!! That’s BEFORE I HIT AN EXAM ROOM or get a diagnosis!!!! Usually I come out and it’s around $3-400. And I am told to soak her and here is some Baytril .. stuff her with that and call in a week....


Guess I should stop complaining then, cuz I got an xray too.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Guess I should stop complaining then, cuz I got an xray too.


Hahaha!!! ??. Yep.. they gave me 4 of those last time too!! Showed no impact stones or poop!!???? And yet..... here I am with those pictures??? WTH?? Maggie help!!!?? How can she have a stone and it not come up on xrays?? ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hahaha!!! ??. Yep.. they gave me 4 of those last time too!! Showed no impact stones or poop!!???? And yet..... here I am with those pictures??? WTH?? Maggie help!!!?? How can she have a stone and it not come up on xrays?? ?


I'm no expert, but it seems to me that with 4 freakin x-rays and a stone did not show up, is that what I'm reading, so there is a good possibility there is no stone. AND, who said, there was an invisible bladder stone? Sorry it took me so long to see this, how is she now?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I'm no expert, but it seems to me that with 4 freakin x-rays and a stone did not show up, is that what I'm reading, so there is a good possibility there is no stone. AND, who said, there was an invisible bladder stone? Sorry it took me so long to see this, how is she now?



isn’t the white thing in that picture a calcium stone???? How fast do calcium stones grow ? Do you know? She pooped that about two months after getting the xrays???


----------



## Maggie3fan

You mean Bob's stone? He was only 17 years old, and there's no way to know how long it took to grow. He drank a lot of water. I think it must have been diet. Who said your tort had a stone? Did she just pass urates? Desert type tortoises have a system that takes liquid and sucks all the actual liquid out for their organs and they poop or pee out paste.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> You mean Bob's stone? He was only 17 years old, and there's no way to know how long it took to grow. He drank a lot of water. I think it must have been diet. Who said your tort had a stone? Did she just pass urates? Desert type tortoises have a system that takes liquid and sucks all the actual liquid out for their organs and they poop or pee out paste.



yes I know but the picture I posted was a poop and a white like rock (urates).. isn’t that a stone?? A irate stone?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes I know but the picture I posted was a poop and a white like rock (urates).. isn’t that a stone?? A irate stone?



not irate.....urinate .... no urate!!!
Dam this spell check!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes I know but the picture I posted was a poop and a white like rock (urates).. isn’t that a stone?? A irate stone?


irate? Like mad?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> not irate.....urinate .... no urate!!!
> Dam this spell check!!!


Damn this spell check! and I'm thinkin I didn't see the picture you are referring to, why don't you post it again


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Damn this spell check! and I'm thinkin I didn't see the picture you are referring to, why don't you post it again


----------



## Maggie3fan

So she passed a stone. Check your diet, some stuff makes more crystals than others. But that's where I'd start. Better diet...


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I know ... I write without thinking of giving any explanations.... too fast ... my mind talks too fast and I can’t get it all down on the texts so I just brief everybody.. who would want to read all of my details? But you are right. I will start explaining instead of sounding like I throw my tortoise around and just stuff her with all kinds of crap..
> I really do try to take the best of care of her!
> I can’t see my life without her and I will do all I can to protect and help her if she needs it...thanks to all of you guys I read almost all of the posts especially if it involved a sulcata and try to remember and learn how to do things instead of running to the vet. Who just looks at her on the floor while he is standing straight up and says “yea, she looks ok?..”. You don’t want to get down there and look in her mouth, ears,eyes,shell..????!!!?!?!? HER BUTT!!???? Nothing.... says if she is walking around and eating she must be fine. That’s when I leave quietly as to not get thrown in jail.... and you said $206??
> I walk in and because she’s exotic it’s $189!! That’s BEFORE I HIT AN EXAM ROOM or get a diagnosis!!!! Usually I come out and it’s around $3-400. And I am told to soak her and here is some Baytril .. stuff her with that and call in a week....


I had an RI outbreak in my pond last year and by the time it was over I had dropped almost 2000 at the vet.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I had an RI outbreak in my pond last year and by the time it was over I had dropped almost 2000 at the vet.


Damn, that's harsh


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> So she passed a stone. Check your diet, some stuff makes more crystals than others. But that's where I'd start. Better diet...



perfect Maggie THANK YOU!!!
And how is your little one doing ???
Hope all is well!!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> perfect Maggie THANK YOU!!!
> And how is your little one doing ???
> Hope all is well!!!!


AB has been putting out big (for him), poops on a daily basis


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> AB has been putting out big (for him), poops on a daily basis


Great news Mag!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes.. that was nice


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes.. that was nice


I didn't realize how tense the whole situation had me until I found this mornings pile, He's not gonna die, he's just like most of my family, full of bs lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I didn't realize how tense the whole situation had me until I found this mornings pile, He's not gonna die, he's just like most of my family, full of bs lol


Are we related ???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Are we related ???


I'm beginning to think so


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok.. going to find the nearest bridge haha


----------



## janevicki

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I had an RI outbreak in my pond last year and by the time it was over I had dropped almost 2000 at the vet.





maggie3fan said:


> I didn't realize how tense the whole situation had me until I found this mornings pile, He's not gonna die, he's just like most of my family, full of bs lol


PHEW!  So happy that AB is doing good! ???
Maggie3fan, a big hug to you and all you posters on this thread.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok.. going to find the nearest bridge haha


You should feel lucky to be a family member of mine. I'm fun, and I can't remember most stuff, so I'd never bother you, and I bbque a great tri tip. I would just forget to invite you. I could loan you money, but forget that, so you don't have to pay it back. And now I'm gonna go let the tortoises out to eat, they will put themselves to bed and their electric stuff is all on timers, sometimes I forget to close them in until late in the night. You don't need a bridge,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mags of course i would be lucky! We’de prob be arrested the first time we hung out together though lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mags of course i would be lucky! We’de prob be arrested the first time we hung out together though lol


Funny, I thought the same thing...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Funny, I thought the same thing...


We’ll just start sneezing and coughing. They’ll leave up alone


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mags of course i would be lucky! We’de prob be arrested the first time we hung out together though lol


I'm laughing, but I am so sure you are correct. Just because we'd have too much fun


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I'm laughing, but I am so sure you are correct. Just because we'd have too much fun


Ill do the driving!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill do the driving!


Not no, but HELL no! I drive, scaring passengers is half the fun


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Not no, but HELL no! I drive, scaring passengers is half the fun


True.. ill just throw eggs out the window at passerby's


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> True.. ill just throw eggs out the window at passerby's


No you won't. People can see an egg flying out the window of that red car, but nobody can tell where a handful of marbles is thrown out of the passenger window into the wind stream, where they fly over the back of the little red car. It works especially well out of a big truck. But my little car makes a good aerodynamic wind stream and what I described really works.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The adventures of Jay and Maggie. jsheffield ...next book haha


----------



## JenC

maggie3fan said:


> No you won't. People can see an egg flying out the window of that red car, but nobody can tell where a handful of marbles is thrown out of the passenger window into the wind stream, where they fly over the back of the little red car. It works especially well out of a big truck. But my little car makes a good aerodynamic wind stream and what I described really works.


Thank God I don’t know you two....

I stuck one of those gag whistles in my Husband’s car tailpipe (now ex?)
After it had been in the shop for six months Almost totaled (accident)
He was ready to take the car back to Ford because now he thought the exhaust system was messed up....?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JenC said:


> Thank God I don’t know you two....
> 
> I stuck one of those gag whistles in my Husband’s car tailpipe (now ex?)
> After it had been in the shop for six months Almost totaled (accident)
> He was ready to take the car back to Ford because now he thought the exhaust system was messed up....?


Ok... u will fit right in !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok... u will fit right in !


Just a warning... wear ur seatbelt


----------



## Maggie3fan

JenC said:


> Thank God I don’t know you two....
> 
> I stuck one of those gag whistles in my Husband’s car tailpipe (now ex?)
> After it had been in the shop for six months Almost totaled (accident)
> He was ready to take the car back to Ford because now he thought the exhaust system was messed up....?


That's funny


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And wear that Tiger king get up haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

JenC said:


> Thank God I don’t know you two....
> 
> I stuck one of those gag whistles in my Husband’s car tailpipe (now ex?)
> After it had been in the shop for six months Almost totaled (accident)
> He was ready to take the car back to Ford because now he thought the exhaust system was messed up....?


But we are fun, and I thought you would fit right in but you then you said *F*ound *O*nthe *R*oad *D*ead


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ford ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mags! We need to save her


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mags! We need to save her


She needs to go for a ride in the IROCKET yep


----------



## JenC

maggie3fan said:


> She needs to go for a ride in the IROCKET yep


I meant to say my EX husband’s Ford ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JenC said:


> I meant to say my EX husband’s Ford ?


U made a great decision lol


----------



## KronksMom

maggie3fan said:


> No you won't. People can see an egg flying out the window of that red car, but nobody can tell where a handful of marbles is thrown out of the passenger window into the wind stream, where they fly over the back of the little red car. It works especially well out of a big truck. But my little car makes a good aerodynamic wind stream and what I described really works.


We used to throw pennies at each other during the less serious street races. I remember my cousin being in the car with me one time and me urging her to throw some at her boyfriend as I cut him off and she was so confused. Eventually she got into it, but she definitely saw me as the wild child in our family. Nearly 20 years later, she would probably still say I introduced her to all her bad habits ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

KronksMom said:


> We used to throw pennies at each other during the less serious street races. I remember my cousin being in the car with me one time and me urging her to throw some at her boyfriend as I cut him off and she was so confused. Eventually she got into it, but she definitely saw me as the wild child in our family. Nearly 20 years later, she would probably still say I introduced her to all her bad habits ?


I've heard about pennies, but never tried them


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The adventures of Jay and Maggie. jsheffield ...next book haha


In your dreams boy...it's Maggie the wild and jay


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well, AB has been pooping daily. It's funny, he's 20 years old and these latest poops are so big they are kinda amazing to look at the size of poops and how small he is. But I stopped the enemas and the lactulose, and he's still pushing stuff out. Glad and done!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes i know maggie is wild for jay.. but hes not a romance novel writer


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> irate? Like mad?


Like pissed off ?


----------



## Wolfen

maggie3fan said:


> You guys are like a group of 5 yr olds....too funny, and I'm still giving enemas and he's still not pooping and I am so glad he's not Sulcata.


How often did you soak him when he was well?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Wolfen said:


> How often did you soak him when he was well?


He has had an URTI off and on for quite a while so he was used to being soaked daily for years in an antibacterial powder that ya can't buy anymore. He is pooping like a champ now tho...


----------



## Gijoux

maggie3fan said:


> He has had an URTI off and on for quite a while so he was used to being soaked daily for years in an antibacterial powder that ya can't buy anymore. He is pooping like a champ now tho...


With any antibiotic use, it is a good idea to follow up with some extra probiotics. Good bacteria are required to digest the food they eat and to support the immune system. Antibiotics kill not only the bad bacteria, but also the good. Constipation and/or diarrhea symptoms can be a sign that probiotics are needed. I use Nutri-bac df at least once a week when healthy and increase it at any sign of illness. The one time, in eleven years of keeping tortoises, that antibiotics were required, I gave that tortoise Nutri-bac daily for two months. I'm so glad all is going well for your guy.


----------

